# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Sony Vaio λευκη οθόνη

## manos_3

Γεια σας.
Έχω ένα Sony Vaio sve111a11m το οποίο εμφανίζει λευκή οθόνη με μαύρες σκιές και μια διακεκομμένη γραμμή στη μέση περίπου της οθόνης. Σε εξωτερική οθόνη δε βγάζει τίποτα.Έκανα reflow το chip των γραφικών αλλά και του CPU αλλά καμία διαφορά δεν είδα.Άλλαξα μνήμη και παρομοίως δεν έγινε τίποτα. Καμιά ιδέα;Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## manos_3

Καμια ιδεα παιδια;

----------


## katmadas

REFLOW γιατι εκανες?
δεν μπουταρει κιολας?

αν μπουταρει τσεκαρε καλωδιοταινια ακομα και πανελ.

----------


## manos_3

> REFLOW γιατι εκανες?
> δεν μπουταρει κιολας?
> 
> αν μπουταρει τσεκαρε καλωδιοταινια ακομα και πανελ.


Γιατι δεν μου δίνει εικονα ούτε σε εξωτερική οθόνη...

----------


## age80

Ο κωδικος της μητρικης ειναι ο MBX-272 ???
Δοκιμασες πρωτα να ξεκουμπωσεις την οθονη του και μετα να συνδεσεις εξωτερικο monitor ???

----------


## manos_3

> Ο κωδικος της μητρικης ειναι ο MBX-272 ???
> Δοκιμασες πρωτα να ξεκουμπωσεις την οθονη του και μετα να συνδεσεις εξωτερικο monitor ???


Άγγελε έκανα αυτό που μου είπες και βγάζει εικόνα κανονικά σε εξωτερικό monitor.Η μητρική είναι η MBX-272.Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι η καλωδιωταινία;

----------


## age80

Σιγουρα τσεκαρε την καλωδιοταινια...
Το οτι σου βγαζει εικονα σε εξωτερικο monitor δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι η καρτα γραφικων λειτουργει σωστα
Εγω πιο πολυ κλεινω στο να θελει reball η καρτα γραφικων σου ή αλλαγη...

----------

